# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  ज़ाहिर खान - एक क्रिक्केटर.

## onepolitician

एक भारतीय क्रिकेटर हैं जो भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम के एक सदस्य 2000 के बाद से किया गया है. एक बाएँ हाथ के तेज गेंदबाज भारतीय तेज गेंदबाजी आक्रमण का सबसे अच्छा के रूप में माना जाता है, जहीर ने गेंद दोनों तरीकों स्विंग करने की क्षमता के लिए जाना जाता है, और एक बल्लेबाज के रूप में भी एक नहीं 11 सर्वोच्च टेस्ट स्कोर के लिए रिकॉर्ड रखती है. प्रारंभिक 2000s के लिए भारतीय तेज गेंदबाजी आक्रमण का नेतृत्व करने के बाद, 2003 और 2004 में आवर्ती पंख काटना चोट उसे टीम से बाहर मजबूर किया, और एक वर्ष के लिए लौटने के बाद, वह फिर से देर से 2005 में हटा दिया गया था. घरेलू सर्किट पर मजबूत प्रदर्शन देखा है उसे अपने प्रमुख तेज गेंदबाज के रूप में टीम के लिए याद करते हैं. जहीर ने भी रिवर्स स्विंग का उपयोग कर सकते हैं.

----------


## onepolitician

निजी जीवन

वह श्रीरामपुर में पैदा हुआ था. उसकी माँ Zakiya खान एक स्कूल शिक्षक थे. वह प्रसिद्ध क्रिकेटर ज़हीर अब्बास के बाद नामित किया गया था.

----------


## onepolitician

कैरियर
जहीर 2000 में बंगलौर में राष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट अकादमी के सेवन के लिए चुना गया था. [3] उन्होंने एक ही वर्ष में आईसीसी नॉकआउट ट्राफी के दौरान बांग्लादेश और केन्या के खिलाफ एकदिवसीय कैरियर की शुरुआत के खिलाफ अपने टेस्ट कैरियर की शुरुआत बनाया [2]
देर से 2005 तेज गेंदबाज श्रीसंत और आरपी सिंह उनके अंतरराष्ट्रीय debuts बनाया और जहीर अंतिम एकादश में अपनी स्थिति बनाए रखने के लिए यह मुश्किल बनाने के लिए भारतीय टीम के नियमित सदस्य बन गए. भारतीय क्रिकेट कंट्रोल बोर्ड के एक वर्ष के अंत में एक सी ग्रेड अनुबंध को बी ग्रेड से जहीर पदावनत. वह पाकिस्तान, जहां भारत तीन बाएं हाथ के तेज गेंदबाज को मैदान में उतारा और गेंदबाजी आक्रमण में विविधता की कमी के साथ पाकिस्तान को खारिज करने में कठिनाई था 2006 के दौरे के लिए लौट आए.
भारतीय घरेलू क्रिकेट में जहीर उसका नाम बड़ौदा के लिए खेल बनाया. 2000/01 रेलवे के खिलाफ रणजी ट्राफी फाइनल में, जहीर आठ विकेट के साथ मैन ऑफ द मैच सहित 5/43 की दूसरी पारी बड़ौदा संकीर्ण 21 रन की जीत में, दौड़, [4] के शुरू में मुंबई को हस्तांतरित 2006-07 से मुंबई के लिए रणजी ट्रॉफी में वह 9 विकेट के रूप में मुंबई बंगाल को हराया फाइनल में अपने कैरियर की शुरुआत तक भारतीय क्रिकेट मौसम.
2006 Worcestershire इंग्लैंड में काउंटी क्रिकेट क्लब के लिए उनके दो विदेशी खिलाड़ियों की, शोएब अख्तर की जगह [5] हालांकि Worcestershire पर चला गया मैच हार के रूप में हस्ताक्षर किए जहीर में, जहीर पहली पर समरसेट के खिलाफ दस विकेट लिए, [6] ऐसा करने में वह पहले Worcestershire पहली पर 100 से अधिक वर्षों के लिए 10 विकेट लेने के खिलाड़ी बने [7] जून में वह पहले नौ विकेट लिया एसेक्स के खिलाफ पहली पारी में गिरावट के, 9-138 साथ समाप्त, विकेटकीपर नहीं स्टीवन डेविस था एक आखिरी आदमी डैरेन गॉफ द्वारा की पेशकश की पकड़ है वह पहले कभी गेंदबाज काउंटी के लिए सभी दस ले बन गए हैं गिरा दिया.
देर से 2006 में, जहीर दक्षिण अफ्रीका के दौरे के लिए टेस्ट और एकदिवसीय टीम में वापस बुलाया गया था फार्म और मुनफ पटेल को एक चोट में इरफान पठान की मंदी के बाद,. दौरे पर लगातार प्रदर्शन के बाद, वेस्ट इंडीज और श्रीलंका के खिलाफ घरेलू वनडे, एक सबसे अच्छा कैरियर 5/42 सहित, में जल्दी 2007 में अपने प्रदर्शन को देखा उसे 2007 विश्व कप के लिए टीम में नाम.
वह अपने बल्ले और गेंद के साथ सभी दौर प्रदर्शन के लिए 2008-2009 भारत में श्रृंखला में भारत और ऑस्ट्रेलिया के बीच पहले टेस्ट मैच में मैन ऑफ द मैच पुरस्कार जीता. वह Rusi Surti और ​​कपिल देव के बाद तीसरे भारतीय, एक आधी सदी स्कोर और ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ एक ही मैच में एक पारी में पांच विकेट लेने बन गया. उसके बाद से वह हड़ताल गेंदबाज और भारतीय टीम में एक स्थायी दृढ़ हो गया है. जहीर ने भी मैन ऑफ द मैच का पुरस्कार आयरलैंड के खिलाफ ट्वेंटी 20 2009 विश्व कप मैच में 19/4 लेने के लिए जीता.

----------


## onepolitician

एक दिवसीय कैरियर
वह 6 बार (जिम्बाब्वे के खिलाफ 4 बार), जिम्बाब्वे के खिलाफ बर्खास्तगी प्रति 17.46 रन की औसत से 32 विकेट सहित मैच में 4 विकेट लेने विकेट प्रति 28.83 रन की औसत से 271 एकदिवसीय विकेट ले लिया है. उन्होंने कहा, जवागल श्रीनाथ और आशीष नेहरा जैसे अन्य तेज गेंदबाज के साथ साथ भारत की मदद करने के लिए यह 2003 के विश्व कप के फाइनल के लिए. जहीर चौथे विकेट लेने उच्चतम के रूप में टूर्नामेंट के समाप्त विकेट प्रति 20 रन की औसत से 11 मैचों से 18 विकेट [8].
जहीर पक्ष विजयी 2011 के विश्व कप अभियान के दौरान भारतीय गेंदबाजी आक्रमण का मुख्य आधार था. वह टूर्नामेंट में प्रमुख विकेट लेने पर 21 पाकिस्तान के शाहिद अफरीदी के साथ संयुक्त [9] था

----------


## onepolitician

टेस्ट करियर
जहीर पर विकेट प्रति बस के अंतर्गत 32 रन की औसत से 270 टेस्ट विकेट ले लिया है. अप्रैल 2002 में वेस्ट इंडीज के दौरे की शुरुआत से दिसंबर 2003 में 1 ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ मैच के अंत तक 16 मैचों में, ब्रिस्बेन, जहीर 16 मैचों में 30 रन की औसत से 54 विकेट ले लिया. यह सब डाउनहिल दिसंबर 2003 में ब्रिस्बेन में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ पहले टेस्ट के बाद बदल गया. पहली पारी में 5 शीर्ष 7 ऑस्ट्रेलियाई बल्लेबाजों लिया (95 के लिए 5), वह उद्घाटन जादू के दौरान दूसरी में खुद को घायल. दूसरे टेस्ट के लापता होने के बाद वह तीसरे के लिए लौट आए, लेकिन मैच के माध्यम से रास्ते के मध्य में घायल हो गया था और घर लौटने के लिए मजबूर है. चोट उसे पाकिस्तान, भारत देश में पहली टेस्ट सीरीज जीत के प्रारंभिक 2004 के दौरे से रखा.
जहीर सर्वोच्च टेस्ट स्कोर के लिए एक 11 की संख्या से विश्व रिकॉर्ड रखती है जब वह बांग्लादेश के खिलाफ 2004 में 75 रन बनाए [10] समय वह सचिन तेंदुलकर के साथ बल्लेबाजी कर रहा था, इस जोड़ी को 133 रन, भारत 10 विकेट लिए एक नया रिकार्ड कमाया [11]
जुलाई 2011 में भारत ने इंग्लैंड के दौरे पर शुरू कर दिया. 13.3 ओवर गेंदबाजी जहीर उसके पंख काटना तनावपूर्ण और चार मैचों की श्रृंखला के पहले टेस्ट में टखने की चोट का सामना करना पड़ा और एक परिणाम के रूप में बाहर दौरे के बाकी के शासन था. [12] जहीर दिसंबर में वापस आ गया और एक परीक्षण खेला ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ मैच मुक्केबाजी दिन पर. वह लगातार दो बार प्रसव में दो विकेट लिए, 31 और माइक हसी के लिए एक बतख के लिए माइकल क्लार्क को खारिज. सिडनी में दूसरे टेस्ट में. उन्होंने तीन विकेट केवल उस पारी में सबसे अच्छा आंकड़ा लिया.

----------


## onepolitician

पूरा नाम जहीर खान

जन्म 7 अक्टूबर, 1978, श्रीरामपुर, महाराष्ट्र

वर्तमान उम्र 33 साल 134 दिन

प्रमुख टीमों भारत, एशिया XI, एशिया XI, बड़ौदा, मुंबई, मुंबई इंडियंस, रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलूर, सरे, Worcestershire

भूमिका गेंदबाज बजाना

बल्लेबाजी शैली राइट - हाथ बल्ले

बाएँ हाथ के तेज मध्यम बॉलिंग स्टाइल

----------


## onepolitician

रूपरेखा
जहीर खान सभी लक्षण है कि पाकिस्तानी तेज गेंदबाजों एक घटना के साथ एक भारतीय तेज गेंदबाज है. वह नई गेंद के झूलों और पुराने पराजयों, वह फ्लैट उपमहाद्वीप की पिचों पर अच्छी तरह से करता है और मददगार लोगों को दूर relishes, और वह सभी तीन गेंदों को अच्छी तरह से नियंत्रित एसजी ड्यूक, और Kookaburra. वह काफी वसीम अकरम, जो वह अक्सर तुलना की गई है के कौशल नहीं है हो सकता है, लेकिन मानसिक रूप से जहीर अकरम के रूप में अच्छी के रूप में बन गया है. वह जानता है कि विकेट प्राप्त करने के लिए, वह जब मारने के लिए जाने के लिए एक सहज ज्ञान युक्त भावना है, और एक बार एक बल्लेबाज उसे एक कमजोरी का थोड़ा सा भी संकेत दिखाया गया है, जहीर preys पर बेरहमी. 2000 के दशक की पाकिस्तान के तेज गेंदबाजों के विपरीत है, हालांकि, वह विवाद से दूर रहता है और मैदान के बाहर बहुत कम महत्वपूर्ण है.

----------


## onepolitician

कैरियर सांख्यिकी
पहली टेस्ट: ढाका, 10-13 नवम्बर, 2000 में बांग्लादेश बनाम भारत
एकदिवसीय पहली फिल्म: नैरोबी, 03 अक्टूबर, 2000 में केन्या बनाम भारत
पहली ट्वेंटी -20: जोहानसबर्ग, दिसम्बर 01, 2006 में दक्षिण अफ्रीका बनाम भारत

----------


## onepolitician

अपने जीवंत गति और पैर के अंगूठे को कुचल यॉर्कर्स में खुदाई करने की क्षमता के साथ - जब वह पहली बार 2000 में दृश्य पर पहुंचे, जहीर खान की कोई नहीं है कि भारत से पहले देखा था की तरह एक घटना थी. अब, एक दशक पर, वह है कि वादा करने के लिए जीने के लिए जारी है, अपनी पीढ़ी के सर्वश्रेष्ठ गेंदबाजों में से एक बन गया है.

21 पर, बाएँ Armer एक बड़ा कदम बना दिया जब वह इंजीनियरिंग में एक कैरियर का बलिदान करने के लिए एक क्रिकेट मैदान पर पीछा. जहीर 1999 में बड़ौदा के लिए खेल शुरू कर दिया और केवल घरेलू क्रिकेट में एक वर्ष, वह भारतीय पक्ष को बुलाया गया था. वह 'आईसीसी नॉकआउट ट्रॉफी' में केन्या के खिलाफ एक शानदार शुरुआत की है, पहली पर 3 विकेट उठा और टूर्नामेंट भर में शानदार था, फाइनल में भारत सड़क में एक प्रमुख भूमिका निभा रहा है. वह तुरंत टेस्ट टीम में शामिल किया गया था और उसके बाद भारतीय टीम में नियमित रूप से दृढ़ बने. एक शानदार 2002 के मौसम, 89 विकेट से छाया हुआ है, अंतरराष्ट्रीय मंच पर उनके आगमन की घोषणा की. हालांकि वर्ष 2003-04 में एक पंख काटना चोट जो बाद में बाहर पाया गया था एक तंत्रिका चिकोटी, उसकी प्रगति के आड़े आती है. चयनकर्ताओं को उस में अपने विश्वास को आराम करने के लिए जारी रखा, लेकिन फार्म और फिटनेस श्रीसंत और आरपी सिंह जैसे प्रतिस्पर्धा के उद्भव के साथ संयुक्त है, का मतलब है कि वह टीम में जगह का आश्वासन दिया गया था अब और नहीं.

जहीर अंशातिप्रिय कहानी 2006 में अपने चरमोत्कर्ष पर पहुंच गया जब वह पाकिस्तान श्रृंखला के बाद हटा दिया गया था और बीसीसीआई द्वारा एक सी ग्रेड अनुबंध को पदावनत किया गया था. वह तो एक करारा जवाब के साथ आया था, Worcestershire के लिए 78 विकेट prizing, अपने तरीके से भारतीय टीम में वापस मजबूर. एक leaner, फिटर Zak 'एक छोटा चलाने के लिए और एक ढाला गेंदबाजी कार्रवाई के लिए नए सिरे से उत्साह के साथ भारत के हमले का नेतृत्व के साथ उभरा. उनकी लड़ाई वापस दक्षिण अफ्रीका में शुरू हुआ और इंग्लैंड में एक ऐतिहासिक टेस्ट श्रृंखला जीत है जहां वह विकेट लेने वाला उच्चतम के रूप में समाप्त द्वारा पीछा किया गया था.

वह भारत के लिए 2011 आईसीसी क्रिकेट विश्व कप में गेंदबाजी आक्रमण में जुट टीम के सबसे सफल तेज गेंदबाज था. वह टीम के विकेट लेने stints के साथ शानदार विश्व कप जीतने की दिशा में महत्वपूर्ण योगदान दिया.

उसकी सही सीवन कार्रवाई के और गेंद दोनों तरीकों स्विंग करने की क्षमता के साथ, जहीर एक विनाशकारी गेंदबाज है जो किसी भी टीम तरस अपने फोन के लिए की तरह है. कि, पुरानी गेंद के साथ अपनी घातक रिवर्स स्विंग के साथ मिलकर बताते हैं कि क्यों बड़ौदा बालक विश्व क्रिकेट में सबसे ज्यादा डर था गेंदबाजों में से एक बन गया है. जहीर खान अपने वर्तमान उपलब्धियों के साथ पहले से ही उभरते भारतीय लघु संभोग के लिए एक प्रेरणा है. लेकिन तेज गेंदबाज कैरियर खत्म नहीं हुई है. वह एक कदम आगे जाने के लिए प्रसिद्ध वसीम अकरम का अनुकरण और lionhearted कि वह आशावादी है के लिए सपने, यह भी अत्यंत कठिन कार्य भी लंबा के लिए उसे जीत के लिए कोई नहीं है.


फास्ट तथ्य

जहीर खान भारत के सबसे सफल टेस्ट में कपिल देव के बाद तेज गेंदबाज है.
वह तीसरे भारतीय गेंदबाज बन गए भारत के बाहर 150 से अधिक टेस्ट विकेट ले लिया है.
वह भारत की 2003 WC के में सबसे ज्यादा विकेट लेने वाला था.
काउंटी क्रिकेट में जहीर पहले Worcestershire पहली पर 100 से अधिक वर्षों के लिए एक मैच में 10 विकेट लेने खिलाड़ी बन गए.
वह वर्ष 2007 टेस्ट और एकदिवसीय मैचों में एक आश्चर्यजनक 81 विकेट उठा में विकेट लेने उच्चतम था.
2008 में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ जहीर Rusi Surti और ​​कपिल देव के बाद तीसरे भारतीय के लिए एक आधी सदी स्कोर और एक ही मैच में एक पारी में पांच विकेट लेने बन गया.
वह 2008 में पांच वर्ष के विज्डन क्रिकेटर्स में से एक था.

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बहुत बदिया जानकारी .............................................

----------


## onepolitician

> बहुत बदिया जानकारी .............................................


धन्यवाद्...................

----------


## onepolitician

Batting Statistics

Type	Mat	Inn	NO	Runs	HS	BF	Avg	SR	100	50	6s	4s
ODI	154	86	35	679	34	894	13.31	75.95	0	0	22	58
Test	60	80	20	765	75	1536	12.75	49.80	0	2	16	82
T20	1	0	0	0	0	0			0	0	0	0

Bowling Statistics

Type	Mat	Balls	Runs	Wkts	BBI	BBM	Econ	Avg	SR	4W	5W	10W
ODI	154	7731	6242	218	5/42	5/42	4.84	28.63	35.46	7	1	0
Test	60	1183  6539	189	5/91	9/134	3.31	34.60	62.63	11	6	0
T20	1	24	15	2	2/15	2/15	3.75	7.50	12.00	0	0	0

----------


## sangita_sharma

वन पोलिटिशियन  जी एक बात बताइए आपके सभी सूत्रों के शीर्षक में आप ''एक '' क्यों लगते हे

----------


## onepolitician

> वन पोलिटिशियन  जी एक बात बताइए आपके सभी सूत्रों के शीर्षक में आप ''एक '' क्यों लगते हे


*नियामिका सीमा जी, एक लगाया गया, सभी सूत्रों के नाम लिखने की "एक" विशेषता रखने के लिये प्रयास किया!
धन्यवाद, आपने मेरे सूत्रों के लिनक्स देखे!*

----------


## onepolitician

आय प ल - 5, ज़ाहिर खान बंगलुरु  के साथ.

----------


## iamdgreat

he's new look is so great .. looking so handsome

----------

